# ανακοίνωση



## Nancy (Mar 9, 2011)

Μεταφράζω ένα βιογραφικό στο οποίο ο πελάτης αναφέρει τα συνέδρια στα οποία έχει πάρει μέρος. Η ανακοίνωση είναι κάποια εισήγηση προφανώς, κάποια ομιλία που έχει γράψει. Γιατί λέει οτι έχει γράψει κάποια poster και κάποιες ανακοινώσεις. Το announcement είναι η προφανής απόδοση. Απλώς σκέφτομαι μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη απόδοση που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2011)

Conference presentation.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Συνήθως *conference paper*.


Π.χ. πρόσκληση για την υποβολή ανακοινώσεων = call for papers.


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 9, 2011)

Στα συνέδρια υπάρχουν τρείς κυρίως τύποι παρουσιάσεων:
1. Oral presentation - η πιο προφανής μορφή, με αντίστοιχη πλήρη αναφορά στα πρακτικά ή σπανιότερα, περιληπτική αναφορά. Στα Ελληνικά την αποδίδεις ως εισήγηση σε συνέδριο.
2. Written announcement - γραπτή ανακοίνωση μόνο για τα πρακτικά (short paper). Στα Ελληνικά την αποδίδεις ως γραπτή ανακοίνωση στο συνέδριο... και
3. Poster presentation - Γραπτή ανακοίνωση μεγάλου σχήματος (70*100 κλπ) εικονογραφημένη, συνήθως με αναφορά της περίληψης στα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου. Στα Ελληνικά την αποδίδεις ως παρουσίαση πόστερ (ή για την δουλειά που το θέλεις poster).
Από όσα αναφέρεις πρόκειται για τις δύο τελευταίες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2011)

Announcement παιδιά μονοκούκι! 

Presentation είναι ενός πόστερ ή με διαδραστικό υλικό. Όταν διαβάζεις ή έστω κάνεις μισή διάλεξη και μισή ανάγνωση τότε λέγεται announcement. 

Call for papers είναι η πρόσκληση για να γράψεις την ανακοίνωσή σου. Από τη στιγμή που την εκφωνείς μπροστά σε κοινό τότε λέγεται announcement. 

Αν όμως είναι μόνο γραπτό κείμενο που δεν θα διαβαστεί δημόσια, τότε μπορείς να βάλεις paper.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Του _paper_ το ακριβές αντίστοιχο είναι η _εισήγηση_. Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 9, 2011)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ. Μιλάμε για conference papers. Η χρήση του paper μπορεί να είναι τουλάχιστον διπλή, δηλαδή να διαβάζεται σε συνέδρια και να δημοσιεύεται σε περιοδικά ή/και βιβλία. Αυτό τουλάχιστον ισχύει στο ΗΒ, την Αυστραλία και, νομίζω, τις ΗΠΑ. Επίσης, συνήθως συνάπτεται με το present πχ I am going to present a boring paper at this conference


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Κρήτης υπάρχει ένα δίγλωσσο που δίνει κάποιες αντιστοιχίες και θα ήταν καλό να βρούμε κι άλλα τέτοια δίγλωσσα. Τα αγγλικά είναι καλά. Σε μια γρήγορη ματιά βρήκα μόνο ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος:

http://www.wcp2013.gr/en/
http://www.wcp2013.gr/el/


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 9, 2011)

Το paper δεν παρουσιάζεται πάντα. 
Πολλές φορές αποτελεί απλά μια επιστημονική δημοσίευση που αφού κριθεί από αμερόληπτη επιτροπή και αξιολογηθεί θετικά, δημοσιεύεται σε κάποιο έγκριτο επιστημονικό περιοδικό του οικείου κλάδου.
Αντίθετα οι αντίστοιχες δημοσιεύσεις σε συνέδρια ονομάζονται εισηγήσεις δημοσιευμένες σε πρακτικά συνεδρίων. Αυτές οι εισηγήσεις είναι δυνατό να έχουν παρουσιαστεί σε κοινό μέσα στην/στις αίθουσα/αίθουσες του συνεδρίου, αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Εδώ είναι που κάνω το διαχωρισμό σε Oral presentation και Written announcement. Μια γραπτή ανακοίνωση μπορεί να αποτελεί μέρος των πρακτικών ενός συνεδρίου αλλά να μην έχει παρουσιαστεί στο κοινό παρά μόνο μέσω αυτών. Η επιστημονική κοινότητα μαθαίνει για την ανακοίνωση μέσα από την μελέτη των πρακτικών. Τα posters παρουσιάζονται συνήθως στον προσυνεδριακό χώρο, μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ανηρτημένη ανακοίνωση και συνηθίζεται η περίληψή τους να εμφανίζεται περιληπτικά στα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου.
Σχετικά με τα papers υπάρχουν και κάποια ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά. 
Τα περισσότερα ''papers'' των συνεδρίων χαρακτηρίζονται ως ''short papers'' ή ως ''extended abstracts''. Το μικρό τους μέγεθος και το γεγονός ότι τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών δεν παρουσιάζουν ολοκληρωμένη επιστημονική εργασία είναι από τα βασικά τους χαρακτηριστικά. 
Αντίθετα οι ολοκληρωμένες εργασίες, παρουσιάζονται στην αρχή των συνεδρίων από προσκεκλημένους ομιλητές, χαρακτηρίζονται ως Oral presentations και συνήθως οι επιστημονικές εργασίες (papers) στις οποίες στηρίζονται έχουν ήδη δημοσιευθεί σε έγκυρα επιστημονικά περιοδικά. 
Κανείς στις μέρες μας δεν ανακοινώνει (μέσω εκφώνησης) τα επιστημονικά του ευρήματα/επιτεύγματα. Τα παρουσιάζει. Επομένως έχουμε μόνο μια μορφή ανακοίνωσης (Written announcement) και δύο μορφές παρουσίασης (Oral & Poster Presentation). Όπως βλέπετε οι παρουσιάσεις υποστηρίζονται από ειδικό λογισμικό, συστήματα προβολής, εικόνες και σχηματικές αναπαραστάσεις σε ειδικό έντυπο υλικό ενώ οι γραπτές ανακοινώσεις όχι.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 10, 2011)

Με κάλυψε ο προλαλήσας... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμες οι λεπτομέρειες του Tsigonias. Καλές οι κόντρες όταν φέρνουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο τραπέζι. Υποθέτω η εμμονή στο _announcement_ οφείλεται στο ότι διαβάζουμε στο μήνυμα της Nancy: «λέει ότι έχει γράψει κάποια poster και κάποιες ανακοινώσεις». Θεωρούμε δηλαδή ότι πρόκειται για _γραπτές ανακοινώσεις για τα πρακτικά_. Ας το ξεκαθαρίσει η Nancy και βλέπουμε.

Γενικά για το «κάνω ανακοίνωση»:
"presenting a paper * conference" site:uk


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 10, 2011)

Νομίζω πως κάνουμε όλοι μας ή οι περισσότεροι μια παρανόηση. 

Η Νάνσι μεταφράζει βιογραφικό. Συνεπώς θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια ορολογία και το πώς αυτή εισάγεται σε ένα βιογραφικό. 

1000 φορές να με ρωτούσαν τι θα κάνω στο επόμενο συνέδριο, θα έλεγα και τις 1000: I am presenting a *paper*

Στο βιογραφικό μου όμως και στα πάμπολλα άλλα που έχω δει γράφω εκεί που θέλω να μιλήσω για τα συνέδρια: conference announcements 

Αυτά.


----------



## NadiaF (Mar 10, 2011)

ANNOUNCEMENT, και τίποτα άλλο!

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Συγχωρήστε με που σας σπάω τα νεύρα, αλλά δεν καταθέτω προσωπική άποψη — μόνο ευρήματα.

Δεν θα αναφερθώ στις 56.000 γκουγκλιές που δίνει αυτό:
"curriculum vitae" +conferences "paper presented"

Ούτε στα 1.600 ευρήματα που δίνει αυτό:
"curriculum vitae" +conferences "paper presented" site:uk

Αρκεί να ανοίξετε ένα cv.doc, π.χ.
www.psy.herts.ac.uk/pub/sjcowley/cv.doc
Κάτω από τον τίτλο «Conferences and seminar papers» ο άνθρωπος παραθέτει 18 συμμετοχές — και τις 18 με «paper presented».

Είμαι διατεθειμένος να εμπλουτίσω το υλικό μου και με δικά σας κείμενα.


----------



## NadiaF (Mar 10, 2011)

Νίκο μου, ξέρεις τι δουλειά κάνει η αδερφή και έχεις μεταφράσει και εσύ σχετικά έγγραφα.

Ανακοίνωση είναι. Τα papers είναι εργασίες, τα poster είναι πόστερ.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 10, 2011)

> Συγχωρήστε με που σας σπάω τα νεύρα, αλλά δεν καταθέτω προσωπική άποψη — μόνο ευρήματα.



Έχω πιει Βαλεριάνες και έχω κάνει και τα μάντρα μου για να πω ότι είναι announcement. 

Σκεφτόμουν μάλιστα να γράψω ένα κείμενο στο οποίο κάθε δεύτερη λέξη θα ήταν announcement, αλλά δεν θα το κάνω αφού αυτό θα ήταν σπάσιμο νεύρων...


----------



## pontios (Mar 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα ..:)

Άμα με επιτρέπετε, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη..

Announcement .. δεν ταιριάζει σχετικά με τα συνέδριά ( Conference) .
Announcement (στην Αγγλική χρίση τουλάχιστον )- είναι ειδοποίηση στο κοινό, γνωστοποίηση για ένα συμβάν κτλ. 

In my opinion ... in a Conference or Seminar ... you are "Presenting"
(Orally etc..) ..as distinct from "Announcing".
..unless there is a need (during the Presentation) for a special Announcement to highlight or draw 
attention to a groundbreaking or radical new medical procedure
or discovery ... or a fire in the building !
But these are special instances.


----------



## pontios (Mar 11, 2011)

A "Conference Announcement" (to annouce a forthcoming conference).. is different again.
It is a public notice that a certain conference is taking place on a certain date,
and at a specified venue.
It is a perfectly acceptable term and in common use.

I'm not sure if that's what Nancy was referring to ?


----------

